# at&t vs verizion



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Both are soild companies,and respectively close with regards from a dividend,market cap,yield ect standpoint.

Which on going into the future do you think will perform better?whos business platform you like better?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the potential for Verizon as a long term hold. But it is pretty bad at present.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i was asking myself the same question - which ? - about 2 years ago. At that time i also had new zealand tel adr in the lineup. I wanted a non-canadian hi-dividend no-brainer telco.

i finally decided to buy a telco etf instead. The most liquid one with the most liquid options was ishares IYZ so that was it. It's been fine. Share price up 35% over 2 years, good dividend return, good stream of capital gains from call option sales. Still a no-brainer.


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I prefer VZ in the long term as well. They seem to be more at the cutting edge. Good dividend, hopefully gets to $42 by end of the year.


----------

